# Where are you on the global fat scale?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Only report the *Global *number: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-18770328

Q: My number is between two options. Which one should I choose?
A: Only you can decide that. Use your best judgement.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I actually don't know my weight and haven't weighed myself since I signed up for the last doctors before my current one about three/four years ago. We don't even have weighing scales in my house >.> curious to know though.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

http://imgur.com/50Vmlzy


----------



## SADodger (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't get it. is this for people with higher % BMI or lower % BMI?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

SADodger said:


> I don't get it. is this for people with higher % BMI or lower % BMI?


I thought you were supposed to vote the percentage of people who you have a BMI lower than. For example, if you got "You have a BMI higher than 80% of males aged 15-29" you'd vote 20%. Hopefully I didn't vote wrong. D:


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Oops I voted for the wrong one. I'm 69% on the global scale and like 85% in my own country (5'4", 115 lbs., 21yo, F, Canada). The global BMIs are a lot higher than I would have guessed.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Last time I weighed my self was like over a year ago same with measured my height, but apparently 90% of the world is fat as ****


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

My BMI is below 67% of the global population, 90% in my country.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am always overweight on these things, which is ridiculous. If you have any sort of athletic build you score as obese.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

22 BMI, which is 84% lower in my country and 57% lower than the rest of the world.


----------



## SADodger (Jul 19, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I thought you were supposed to vote the percentage of people who you have a BMI lower than. For example, if you got "You have a BMI higher than 80% of males aged 15-29" you'd vote 20%. Hopefully I didn't vote wrong. D:


lol ... you did what I was about to do, I think OP just forgot to specify higher or lower %.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Monotony said:


> Last time I weighed my self was like over a year ago same with measured my height, but apparently 90% of the world is fat as ****


:cry


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> :cry




















:lol BMI is clearly very accurate


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

monotony said:


> :lol bmi is clearly very accurate


u hate me
u think im a fatty
:cry

:b


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Last time I weighed my self was like over a year ago same with measured my height, but apparently 90% of the world is fat as ****


:sus............*hands you a cheeseburger* you're BMI clearly states you are underweight.

AND I'm not fat


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I lol'd. BMI of 28, Overweight. Apparently fatter than 94% of Denmark, and heavier than 95% of all the World. I'm such a fat mofo.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


> :sus............*hands you a cheeseburger* you're BMI clearly states you are underweight.
> 
> AND I'm not fat


*sniffs burger* uke *throws* Now if you have any bacon however I'll eat that if not I guess I could always just eat you instead. :um :tiptoe


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Monotony said:


> *sniffs burger* uke *throws* Now if you have any bacon however I'll eat that if not *I guess I could always just eat you instead.* :um :tiptoe


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


>


Now mezzo use your _other_ brain. 
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/cannibalism

cannibalism   
Use Cannibalism in a sentence
can·ni·bal·ism [kan-uh-buh-liz-uhm] Show IPA
noun
1.
the eating of human flesh by another human being.
2.
the eating of the flesh of an animal by another animal of its own kind.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Hah! +1 for haruhi gif


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Now mezzo use your _other_ brain.
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/cannibalism
> 
> cannibalism
> ...


Uhhhhh









I changed my mind you can starve.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

mezzoforte said:


>


Hahahaha a true 'lol' at that pic reaction. Thank you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


> Uhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not starving anyway.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

"You have a higher BMI than 58% of females aged 15-29 in the world"

....uh, well doesn't that include girls starving in third world countries?


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

farfegnugen said:


> I am always overweight on these things, which is ridiculous. If you have any sort of athletic build you score as obese.


BMI scales are ****ing ancient. They're hardly accurate.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=106268439


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

23 BMI

(USA) National: You have a BMI lower than 80% of females aged 15-29.

Global: You have a higher BMI than 55% of females aged 15-29 in the world.

Cool beans.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

*Obesity Index*
24bmi

*National* 
Below average
You have a lower BMI than 78% of males aged 15-29 in your country

*Global* Above average
You have a higher BMI than 64% of males aged 15-29 in the world

You're most like someone from Ireland.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Last time I weighed my self was like over a year ago same with measured my height, but apparently 90% of the world is fat as ****


Do you even lift bro?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

My bmi is 20... and its lower than 88% of females age 15-29 in the USA. Meh.

Edit: I think I answered the poll incorrectly. Oh well.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

BMI 20

Most likely from Sri Lanka! Lower BMI than 70% of the world's women 15-29.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a BMI of 21.

Global: Below average. You have a lower BMI than 60% of females aged 15-29 in the world.

I'm most like someone from Chad?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

*My BMI is 19.

National* Below average
You have a lower BMI than 94% of females aged 15-29 in your country 
*Global* Below average
You have a lower BMI than 76% of females aged 15-29 in the world

You are most like someone from Vietnam...

I really hope I can stay this weight for the rest of my life


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> Do you even lift bro?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


*raise objects of significant *mass**


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

arnie said:


> *raise objects of significant *mass**


Barley cake


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

LMAO at the pic!

I was most like a fat mexican


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

meepie said:


> *My BMI is 19.
> 
> National* Below average
> You have a lower BMI than 94% of females aged 15-29 in your country
> ...


I got the exact same results...


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

wrongnumber said:


> I got the exact same results...


Weight twins!:clap(Or BMI) Do you happen to be 5'6?


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

meepie said:


> Weight twins!:clap(Or BMI) Do you happen to be 5'6?


Yeah. I'm not as thin as the BMI makes me out to be though. I'm just a light person / slim boned.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

> *16 bmi *
> 
> Below average
> You have a *lower BMI than 98% of females aged 15-29 in your country* Global
> ...


. . .


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i don't know why i'm so skinny, i've always been. don't say it's because i'm vegetarian, i was this skinny way before that. i eat a lot and i exercise (not the lose-fat-kind-of-exercise). oh well, it doesn't bother me. i feel just fine physically and i prefer skinny-athletic over fat or bulky-athletic.

bet you think my body looks like this: http://thecircular.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/4.jpg

but it actually doesn't. well, almost.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

National
Below average
You have a lower BMI than 79% of males aged 15-29 in your country

Global
Above average
You have a higher BMI than 55% of males aged 15-29 in the world

Did you know?
If everyone in the world had the same BMI as you, it would remove 11,428,481 tonnes from the total weight of the world's population 
You're most like someone from Turkey*


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## zounou (Jul 13, 2013)

"You're most like someone from Micronesia"

no need to explain


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Well I see none of us fatties have posted, so, well, I'm taking one for the team.










:rain

PS: the poll makes very little sense since it doesn't distinguish between lower/higher, unless I misunderstood


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

That website is telling lies.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

24 BMI which is lower than 84% of males aged 30-44 in the U.S. /53% for the world
(6'1" 180 30yrs. old)


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

My BMI is 23 which is lower than 62% of females in my age group for the national average (Canada), but 60% higher than the international average.

You are most likely from Austria.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Totally impossible to tell without the full testing. Any athlete will show up overweight on this test. Adrian Peterson is 29bmi(overweight) according to this, which is pretty comical.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Don't know how to get a picture of it but here are my stats

Your numbers
*Obesity Index
30bmi *
BMI is an estimate of how "overweight" or "obese" a person is 
*National Above average*
You have a higher BMI than 64% of males aged 30-44 in your country 
*Global Above average*
You have a higher BMI than 93% of males aged 30-44 in the world

Did you know?
If everyone in the world had the same BMI as you, it would add 80,944,832 tonnes to the total weight of the world's population 
You're most like someone from Croatia*
* Compared with other males aged 30-44 in Croatia

P.S. - probably offline - I would have never guessed you were a year older than me. You don't even look like you're legal to drink in the States, which is 21.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

18 bmi.

You have a lower BMI than 96% of females aged 15-29 in your country Global 

You have a lower BMI than 83% of females aged 15-29 in the world 

Haha, my favorite part of this is that I'm "most like someone from Vietnam." I am half vietnamese. Yay for coincidences. :yay


----------



## marko delic (Aug 6, 2013)

uck yea im the thinnest man in my country (feeling proud a bit) and only 13% of world population is skinnier than me..


----------



## marko delic (Aug 6, 2013)

an im like someone from kongo lololo


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

You have a lower BMI than 58% of males aged 15-29 in the world.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

59% here

Your numbers
Obesity Index
23bmi 

BMI is an estimate of how "overweight" or "obese" a person is National
Below average

You have a lower BMI than 80% of males aged 30-44 in your country Global
Below average

You have a lower BMI than 59% of males aged 30-44 in the world



Blah


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Hm.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

probably offline said:


>


Age: 32

...


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

*21 BMI*

You have a lower BMI than 68% of females aged 15-29 in your country

You have a lower BMI than 61% of females aged 15-29 in the world

Did you know?
If everyone in the world had the same BMI as you, it would remove 36,858,820 tonnes from the total weight of the world's population

*You're most like someone from Afghanistan*


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm most like someone from DR Congo... lol

WTF.. it says I'm near starvation. I JUST checked my weight about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## adifferentgirl (Jul 26, 2013)

BMI of 20. Most like someone from Liberia.

This is sort of a good way to look at weight, because people obsess about it way too much. Recognising the difference across the world is good for you, I'd say. It complicates the whole 'men and women should have no fat on them' message that you often get. We get very caught up with our own cultural values without recognising the 'reality' that lies outside of ourselves.

Surprising to see the averages of France and Italy are so low. A large number of people underweight or everybody being so close to a healthy weight that the average is good?

Don't tend to think of either of these countries as a 'hot bed of anorexia'....so I'm guessing they're healthy...


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

22 bmi. Lower than 90% of males within my age range in my country.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

You're most like someone from Myanmar*

*ahem*, it's Burma


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Age: 32
> 
> ...












(I thought that was common knowledge by now)


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

*checks the website*

*sees that it's based on BMI....ignores*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Age: 32
> 
> ...


You must have been away for a couple months :lol


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

That test seems innacurate...im a little chubby but apparently according to the test im fatter than 88 percent of the world my age, lol, total bull!

Anyways the results of this survey will be flawed since the test tells you what you percentage you are above OR below the world bmi, according to which one you scored nearer to. In other words, if you are really fat or really skinny you will get a similar, high percentage.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Is this like global warming transferred to being fat?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Monotony said:


> :lol BMI is clearly very accurate


she's a female and you're a male, so while you both weigh the same although are of different heights, your bmis are different because of gender differences with regard to body fat/weight ideally held.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I have no idea what my weight is, really. I tried to use my parents' scales but they said I was 144 kilos, which I do not deem very plausible. Hmmm...


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm fatter than 99% of the world, 95% of my country. 

Most like somebody from Croatia


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Wow, I am below 98% of guys aged 15-29 in my country. And 77% in the world. I have always felt so small and skinny and underweight, this only confirms that...


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Nothing I didn't already know about.


----------



## Downtheroad (Jul 20, 2013)

Age: 21
Weight: 100lbs
height: 5' 9"
country: US

Your numbers
Obesity Index

15bmi 
BMI is an estimate of how "overweight" or "obese" a person is National

Below average
You have a lower BMI than 100% of males aged 15-29 in your country Global

Below average
You have a lower BMI than 98% of males aged 15-29 in the world

Did you know?
If everyone in the world had the same BMI as you, it would remove 108,330,425 tonnes from the total weight of the world's population

I don't know what to think about this....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hehe, Ghana.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm a fatty.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

**** me,I'm in the top 1% of fatness in the world.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Downtheroad said:


> Age: 21
> Weight: 100lbs
> height: 5' 9"
> country: US
> ...


There is no one in US in that age group who has a lower BMI than you?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My BMI is higher than 70% of American men my age and 95% of world men my age.

That's depressing. Or I could look at the positive that 30% of American guys are still heavier than me. 30% is a sizable minority, after all.

I'm most like someone from Tonga, a place I'd be unable to even locate on a globe.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

arnie said:


> Only report the *Global *number: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-18770328
> 
> Q: My number is between two options. Which one should I choose?
> A: Only you can decide that. Use your best judgement.


Doesn't work right. It assumes your body fat based on your BMI. I have a heavy BMI because I have a large amount of muscle mass, but in reality I carry 19% body fat.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

fonz said:


> There is no one in US in that age group who has a lower BMI than you?


no one that has done that 'survey' and that is living in the same place no.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm 21...


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Oops, I mean 75%. BMI is 21.


----------

